# spirit



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

who believes that were spirit???
how can the spirit see or feel without a brain


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I talk to her all the time, either she's real or I'm insane. I don't know how she couldn't have a brain, she's pretty intelligent.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> I talk to her all the time, either she's real or I'm insane. I don't know how she couldn't have a brain, she's pretty intelligent.


Haha! :lol:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

ROFL!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

hurricane12 said:


> who believes that were spirit???


When you ask if we're all Spirit, it depends upon your definition of "Spirit". Are you asking if we have a soul, an etheral body etc...? If so Spirit doesn't see and know things the same way that we do through ego constructs or neurological processes. Spirit is the world of energy...everything is energy. We all have a fundemental fibre to our beings that was here before we were born, here before the world was created and will still be here after all constructions are pulled down.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

In my thinking, there are 3 parts to us. The Body, the soul, and the spirit.

The spirit is your lifeforce energy. It's what powers your body.

The soul is you- your consciousness, your essence.

The spirit can never leave the body for if it does you will die. The soul however, can. (Astral Projection)

During astral projection, I believe the soul creates an astral body. It's not something tangible, but rather something your consciousness perceives.



hurricane12 said:


> who believes that were spirit???
> how can the spirit see or feel without a brain


Your first question- I'm going to assume you're asking if I believe we have a spirit. My answer is yes, but this is not like a ghost-like thing.

The second question- The spirit cannot see or feel.


----------

